# New Process To Ribbons And Medals



## BhavZ (28/5/14)

Good day fellow forumites

I would like inform you that in an endeavour to ensure the efficacy and pleasant appearance of the forum we have made a small change to the display of ribbons and medals, specifically ribbons and medals awarded for posts, trophy points and likes (received for posts).

Currently ribbons are awarded for 150+ posts, 500+ posts and 100+ trophy points. Medals are awarded for 1500+ posts, 10 000+ posts, 50 000+ posts and 100 000+ posts.

Going forward lower ranking ribbons will be replaced by higher ranking ribbons as new awards (with respect to posts) are awarded. The same will occur for medals and in the case of medals ranking higher than ribbons these ribbons will be replaced by medals.

What this means is that if you are currently in possession of a 150+ ribbon and attain 500+ posts, your 150+ ribbon will be replaced with the 500+ ribbon. If you attain 1500+ posts, your 500+ ribbon will be replaced with the 1500+ posts medal.

The advantages of following this process are that 1) each person's avatar will look neater and more compact (allowing for more posts to be visible on one screen) and 2) It would highlight your most recent achievement.

We as the awards team ask for your patience in this endeavour as we will need to exact these changes per member.

Thank you for your time and consideration,
The Awards Team

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 3


----------



## crack2483 (28/5/14)

Running out of space on your chest, general? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (28/5/14)

Cool stuff! Sounds great. Will look much neater.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/5/14)

"Mamma, take this badge from me...."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

Makes absolute sense, some members here already look like veterans meeting daily at the M.O.T.H.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

That is a very good change. I actually wondered a wile back why it doesn't work like that. Hats of to the team!!


----------



## Silver (29/5/14)

Good stuff team!


----------

